# Alum....what a pleasent surprise



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Marina boat ramp




























new Galena ramp.....nice when done!!!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

SWEET!!! thanks for the pics!!! i hope they get galena open soon  thanks bill


----------



## muskielou (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the post and pictures. I'm hoping it will be open by Memorial day. Does anyone know? I don't even want to think about how crowded the other ramps will be if it's not open soon. It will definitely be a big and much needed improvement.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

muskielou said:


> Thanks for the post and pictures. I'm hoping it will be open by Memorial day. Does anyone know? I don't even want to think about how crowded the other ramps will be if it's not open soon. It will definitely be a big and much needed improvement.


marina is open, and very nice to put the boat in....took out a lot of the slope wider lanes I think, longer docks....added docks on the outside where it was just the concrete....was a real pleasure launching there compared to cheshire the sunday before


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes i really liked the hollenback ramp at the marina. But if i have to complain about one thing here it is. As you pull into the lane and wait to launch. This is where everyone will prep their boat. There is not enough room to go past someone in this lane that is getting all their stuff ready. On a week day it will be no problem but during the weekend i can see alot of folks getting ticked at the people who take a half hour to put their stuff in the boat from their truck/suv. The ramp will be held up for people that are ready to use the ramps making the prep lane back up into the parking lot. People will eventually drive through the newly planted grass to get around the people prepping their boats. In my opinion a wider prep lane is needed. There was already ruts in the newly seeded lawn from this when i was there last week. Other than that i think it is really nice . Maybe im being picky but i have seen alum on a busy weekend.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

We rode past on Saturday afternoon and a bunch of people were taking out. Looked busy but organized and moved quick. Nice!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I launched at the new marina ramp twice last week.

It was very nice and not busy like the Cheshire ramp.

Maybe my boat is bigger or sits on the trailer different or something but the slope of the ramp is so gradual that there is no way to back in far enough to float the boat off and to still be able to reach the winch without wading 3' into the water.

Same way when I loaded. The guy in the car can in no way hook up the front hook without wading through water to reach it. 

I think it needed to be a steeper angle ramp


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

muskielou said:


> Thanks for the post and pictures. I'm hoping it will be open by Memorial day. Does anyone know? I don't even want to think about how crowded the other ramps will be if it's not open soon. It will definitely be a big and much needed improvement.



Lou- here's hoping you catch a 50 1/8 incher!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with both Marshall and Lundy. The set up is pretty, but has many faults. Poor entry to the lanes as stated by Marshall, poor grade of the ramps as stated by Lundy. I think they designed it for boats over 30'. I'll add another problem. It has the fewest parking spaces of the the three lower launch areas. Making the extra wide luxury lanes pretty useless if there is nowhere to park on a busy day. 

Plus it's Alum Creek. They'll take the docks out Sept 1st and not put them back in until April 30th. (To keep that pretty Brazilian Waxwood looking it's best) So we'll still be grounding our boats in the rocks for eight months of the year.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> We rode past on Saturday afternoon and a bunch of people were taking out. Looked busy but organized and moved quick. Nice!


Yes. There's no excuse for taking up both lanes anymore (even with a drug running boat). The lanes are so wide you can back down blindfolded.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have to agree with some said....I had no problem getting my boat on and off the trailer, and not getting wet....and mine sit high on the trailer too,

but the prep lane..... I can see a problem with some that shouldn't even own a boat, that have no clue.....just saying....

but in the past.... jumping ahead, that's where the problem was anyway(fights), unless offered by the one next inline
so be patient...... we all had to learn sometime

I like the extra long docks so you can move the boat out further till the vehicle gets parked(I am by myself a lot)....but doesn't take much time for me to get out of the way


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> I have to agree with some said....I had no problem getting my boat on and off the trailer, and not getting wet....and mine sit high on the trailer too,


Maybe the ramps vary in degree or angle, I've only used the one all the way to the right, but I'm guessing it has much more to do with boat size and trailer configuration as to whether the ramp works well for you or not


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Believe me its not about jumping lanes because someone is new to the boating deal. You will see what I mean if you go to the lake on a busy weekend. I feel bad for the guy who ties to the dock and goes to get his trailer. Better have the boat secured with bumpers because the huge waves from boats that are too big for the lake will crash into the docks slamming your boat while you wait in a blocked lane on people who are not ready to launch. Face it if you are Familiar with any lake during weekends some people are not the fastest at getting stuff ready to launch. Thats ok because accidents happen when someone gets rushed. But there needs to be a place for these people so they can take their time while letting others go that are ready.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Marshall - I agree - There are a lot of times when I see what I call the Sunday afternoon boater where the whole family waits until the boat is in the water then load it up with fishing gear, food & of course themselves. Now I am not against these people but I do wish they would already have the boat loaded before they get into the water.
I am usually with my son but basically its just me because he is only 6 1/2 and can't drive the boat off yet but he does usually hold the boat after we get it into the water. I also try to move the boat out of the way so others can use the ramp.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 Marshall. You hit the issues right on the nose. And Snyd, I'm in the same boat as you (pun intended) when I take my 7 yr old out. I'm always amazed how I can launch/load my boat in under 5 minutes with a 7 year old in tow while other parties with more than two adults in their party take as much as 20 minutes occupying a ramp lane! 

Biggest issues I've seen so far this year? People launching boats that don't start. One dude at alum recently launched his barge and guess what? Wouldn't start so there it sat at Cheshire in a ramp lane on the water. Sure, he can't exactly move it but hey, maybe next time power unload the boat to make sure it's actually able to start before you fully launch????

I've also already towed boat back to the launch this spring on another body of water. Very nice guy and all, but both his starter battery and tm batteries were completely dead. I guess I just don't understand how that could happen other than complete and total neglect. Not a safe way to boat.

I think they should start doing what they do a airports only for boat ramps..."this lane for infrequent boaters " and "these lanes for experienced boaters". Im only slightly kidding!

I do think a very simple sign like "if your boat is greater than 24' in length, use the hollenback launch!". Again...only half kidding! I think it would be helpful.


----------



## muskielou (Mar 22, 2012)

I have refrained from fishing on Alum on weekends because the boat traffic is berserk and the speed-boaters have zero respect for fishermen, not to mention that they are clueless on dock etiquette. I shudder to think how bad the next couple of years will be now that Buckeye lake is down. Thank God I have a job where I can get out weekday mornings. God help the rest of you.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Bad timing on pulling a three year old thread. I do not believe docks are in yet. Somebody may be able to confirm. Tree leaves gave the photo's away.


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

I was by today NO DOCKS ARE IN and yes the leaves gave it away ha ha


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Let alone the sunshine and blue skies!!!!


----------

